# Big biz thinks it owns the US govt, help show them they do NOT!



## beast (Nov 1, 2014)

Dear MoveOn member,

Recently introduced legislation (H.R.1599) would prohibit any state efforts to require labeling of genetically engineered foods (GMOs), overruling legislation already passed in Maine, Vermont and Connecticut as well as bills moving in many other states.1

That's why I started a petition to the U.S. House of Representatives, which says:
I urge you to reject Representative Mike Pompeo's "Safe and Accurate Food Labeling Act" (H.R.1599), which would prohibit states from requiring the labeling of genetically engineered foods, or GMOs.

This bill, which is being promoted by the Grocery Manufacturers Association, would prevent states from requiring GMO labels at any time. In fact, this bill is so anti-consumer it is commonly referred to as the "Deny Americans the Right to Know (or DARK) Act."

I urge you to reject this industry bill. We have a right to know what is in our food so that we can make informed choices about the food we eat.

The Grocery Manufacturers Association, an industry group that represents Monsanto, Nestle, Dow, and Pepsi, is pushing this bill because it would let its members continue to keep quiet about their production and use of GMOs. 2

We need to make sure our members of Congress hear from their actual constituents, since they're already hearing from the industry lobbyists. Over 90% of voters support required labels for GMOs.3 Industry should not use Congress to undermine the public's right to know or the decisions of state legislatures that are responding to what their citizens want.

It's our right to know what's in our food, and corporations should not be allowed to keep us in the dark.

Click here to add your name to this petition, and then pass it along to your friends.

Thanks!

–Sarah

email this to your senators and congressmen...please

Subject: Say No to Monsanto's Dream Bill!

Hi,

Legislation was just introduced (H.R.1599) that would prohibit any state efforts to require labeling of genetically engineered foods (GMOs). This is Monsanto's dream bill!

The Grocery Manufacturers Association, an industry group that represents Monsanto, Nestle, Dow, and Pepsi, is pushing this bill because it would let its members continue to keep quiet about their production and use of GMOs.

We need to make sure our members of Congress hear from their actual constituents, since they're already hearing from the industry lobbyists. It's our right to know what's in our food, and corporations should not be allowed to keep us in the dark.

That's why I signed a petition to The United States House of Representatives.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I am currently consulting to a company that has 1500 people working on filing reports with the US government. Do I want different labels on the same food because I buy it in one state vs. The state next door and to pay more for it because they have to have different labels by state?

Peddle that idea somewhere else.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MoveOn is a bunch of loonies.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Seems like difft labeling for every state would be very expensive for a manufacturer. One set of labeling standards for the whole country would be much more efficient as long as critical info isn't intentionally left out.


----------

